# If you could go one place for a week....



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

If you could go one place to ride for a week where you would be under your own power for majority of the days....meaning no lifts or shuttles....and it has good food, beers, accommodations and most importantly kick ass singletrack.

What’s your vote??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

One place that I spent two of the best mountain biking weeks of my life were in the French Pyrenees. The other place was the French Alps. The riding there is unparalleled.


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Northern Italy: Dolomites and Alps. Sunshine, good food and super trails. 
You can use the forest roads to go up and the technical single trails down. On most of the hicking trails are bikers allowed :thumbsup:


----------



## Goldberg123 (Jun 5, 2017)

I confirm Northern Italy has a lot of fantastic trails. 





Plus, if you want, Venice is not that far from the Alps and it's one of the most beautiful places to see.
:thumbsup:


----------

